# Have Cascade and Galaxy Flowers what to brew?



## leahy268 (27/8/13)

Ok so I have lots of AU Cascade and Galaxy flowers in the freezer - thanks yob. Having never used Cascade in a brew myself I was wondering what people would suggest..

Any recipes that anyone can point me to?

All grain is what I'm looking at..


----------



## Yob (27/8/13)

what sort of grains do you have?


----------



## Phoney (27/8/13)

Cascade is like blue jeans - It goes with everything.

An APA or an IPA is what you should brew.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/8/13)

Just used some Galaxy flowers (again, thanks Yob), in a sort of Stone & Wood Pacific Ale clone, but fermented with a Saison yeast.

50/50 wheat and pilsner, Belle Saison Yeast and 35 IBU.

Nom nom.


----------



## stakka82 (27/8/13)

I love brewing a midstrength pale with galaxy and cascade (especially in summer, and mates can come over, have a few, then drive home).

1040-42
30 IBU (galaxy and cascade equally, half at 60, half under 15 mins)

80% pils or pale ale
15% vienna or munich
5% light, medium or dark xtal

Real crowd pleaser, never met anyone who didn't like it.


----------



## leahy268 (27/8/13)

Yob said:


> what sort of grains do you have?


None just yet. Need to get but just looking for some suggestions.. Thinking of using both in something..



stakka82 said:


> I love brewing a midstrength pale with galaxy and cascade (especially in summer, and mates can come over, have a few, then drive home).
> 
> 1040-42
> 30 IBU (galaxy and cascade equally, half at 60, half under 15 mins)
> ...


Sounds intersting..
Might try something along those lines..


----------



## jotaigna (27/8/13)

I would also do APA or IPA as above.
For a subtle fruity twist, try also S-04 yeast (british) instead of american US-05 at 18degC.


----------



## Fents (27/8/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> Cascade is like blue jeans - It goes with everything.


Cant really imagine cascade in a belgian tripple or a kolsch or a dunkelweizen.


----------



## punkin (28/8/13)

stakka82 said:


> I love brewing a midstrength pale with galaxy and cascade (especially in summer, and mates can come over, have a few, then drive home).
> 
> 1040-42
> 30 IBU (galaxy and cascade equally, half at 60, half under 15 mins)
> ...



That sounds pretty good, something like this do you think?


----------



## Yob (28/8/13)

JotaIgna said:


> I would also do APA or IPA as above.
> For a subtle fruity twist, try also S-04 yeast (british) instead of american US-05 at 18degC.


Single most shittest yeast ever.. (IMO) I'd never put those hops with that yeast.. Matter of fact, I wouldn't put anything with that yeast... A pox on S04.. Not saying OP shouldn't just I never would.

Well unless I wanted it to take forever and stop high, bloody lazy yeast...


----------



## leahy268 (28/8/13)

This was what I decided on.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.14 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.86 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 13.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 80.0 % 
0.75 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 2 15.0 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 
15.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 6.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 15.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 3.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Galaxy [14.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 8.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Galaxy [12.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [125.05 Yeast 10 - 


Any comments?
Can't change the grain now though.. Already ordered them.


----------

